

St Louis meetup tech-vertising - hlfshell
http://www.tech-vertising.com

======
hlfshell
Fusion Marketing (whom I work for) in St Louis is having a meetup to discuss
marketing and technology and their intersection. Featuring St Louis startups
Bonfyre and Pushup Social, and some of Fusion Marketing's projects such as an
Oculus Rift experiential project we're working on. Free beer and food for
attendees.

If you're interested in tech, marketing, or startups, we'd love to have you
come by. Attendance is free.

